

Making your own Sparse Autoencoder (unsupervized learning): Andrew Ng's tutorial - fchollet
http://www.stanford.edu/class/archive/cs/cs294a/cs294a.1104/sparseAutoencoder.pdf

======
punee
This is part of a larger tutorial available here:
<http://ufldl.stanford.edu/wiki/index.php/UFLDL_Tutorial>

